# Time to PID my Rancilio Silvia



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

My next mod / upgrade is to PID my beloved Silvia, but which PID?

Research on the Internet shows there are several models with differing features, different suppliers including sellers on eBay and possibly importing them directly from the USA. Being retired (AKA fiscally challenged!) means I have to get it right and buy once only.

Would you be prepared to help me through this minefield by teling me your experiences? Your model, features, approximate cost, and perhaps most importantly, would you buy the same model from the same supplier again?

(I am technically competent and will have no issues installing it.)

Thanks,

Dick


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Dick

I didn't pid a Silvia but I did pid a Gaggia Classic using a Sestos PID from eBay. The main downside compared to buying an Auber or one of the other more established brands is that there aren't as many good resources for installation instructions and the PID instructions are your standard dodgy translation.

None of this is much of an issue, and once I had it installed it has worked perfectly. This pid only controls brew temperature though, whereas an Auber will control steam as well if you buy the right one. Having a PID helps with steaming though as you can see what temp the boiler is at so you can start steaming before the element clicks off meaning much more steam.

I would definitely buy again!


----------



## Crabro (Sep 16, 2012)

In the end I bought an Auber with brew and steam control. Only been using it for three days, but have not pulled a bad shot yet! Thanks lookseehear.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't spot this thread sooner as i could have offered something here, having an Auber PID'ed Silvia myself. Never mind, I'm really glad it is working out for you.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Dealextreme has PID units for feck all, but you'll need to work out yourself how to wire it in


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I went for a Sestos PID as well for my Gaggia Classic - you need to be careful with some of the cheap pids on Dealextreme as they only drive a relay rather than a SSC. Dealextreme does have some great things on it especially the LED lights.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a look on DealExtreme and according to one of the reviews the 'PID' will show a temp closer to the target temp than you are actually at. Not what you want!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

That is why PIDs have an offset. Maybe the reviewer hadn't calibrated his correctly.

I had a very similar type of unit fitted to my old Silvia, and it was considerably more complicated than the type I now have on my Expobar. It needed a bit twiddling but worked just as well.


----------

